# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मशहूर शायरों की दिलफरेब ग़ज़लें

## Akhand

*हिन्दी, उर्दू और हिन्दी में अनूदित काव्य के इस विशाल संकलन में आपका स्वागत है। यह एक खुली परियोजना है जिसके विकास में कोई भी भाग ले सकता है -आप भी! आपसे निवेदन है कि आप भी इस संकलन के परिवर्धन में सहायता करें।*

----------


## Akhand

*अफ़्सोस है गुल्शन ख़िज़ाँ लूट रही है
शाख़े-गुले-तर सूख के अब टूट रही है

इस क़ौम से वह आदते-देरीनये-ताअत
बिलकुल नहीं छूटी है मगर छूट रही है*

----------


## Akhand

*ख़ातिर से तेरी याद को टलने नहीं देते
सच है कि हमीं दिल को संभलने नहीं देते

आँखें मुझे तल्वों से वो मलने नहीं देते
अरमान मेरे दिल का निकलने नहीं देते

किस नाज़ से कहते हैं वो झुंझला के शब-ए-वस्ल[1]
तुम तो हमें करवट भी बदलने नहीं देते

परवानों ने फ़ानूस को देखा तो ये बोले
क्यों हम को जलाते हो कि जलने नहीं देते

हैरान हूँ किस तरह करूँ अर्ज़-ए-तमन्ना
दुश्मन को तो पहलू से वो टलने नहीं देते

दिल वो है कि फ़रियाद से लबरेज़[2] है हर वक़्त
हम वो हैं कि कुछ मुँह से निकलने नहीं देते

गर्मी-ए-मोहब्बत में वो है आह से माअ़ने
पंखा नफ़स-ए-सर्द[3] का झलने नहीं देते
*
शब्दार्थ:

↑ मिलन की रात
↑ भरा हुआ
↑ ठंडी सांस

----------


## Akhand

*आपसे बेहद मुहब्बत है मुझे
आप क्यों चुप हैं ये हैरत है मुझे

शायरी मेरे लिए आसाँ नहीं
झूठ से वल्लाह नफ़रत है मुझे

रोज़े-रिन्दी[1] है नसीबे-दीगराँ[2]
शायरी की सिर्फ़ क़ूवत[3] है मुझे

नग़मये-योरप से मैं वाक़िफ़ नहीं
देस ही की याद है बस गत मुझे

दे दिया मैंने बिलाशर्त उन को दिल
मिल रहेगी कुछ न कुछ क़ीमत मुझे
*
शब्दार्थ:

↑ शराब पीने का दिन
↑ दूसरों की क़िस्मत में
↑ ताक़त

----------


## Akhand

*उन्हें शौक़-ए-इबादत भी है और गाने की आदत भी
निकलती हैं दुआऐं उनके मुंह से ठुमरियाँ होकर 

तअल्लुक़ आशिक़-ओ-माशूक़ का तो लुत्फ़ रखता था
मज़े अब वो कहाँ बाक़ी रहे बीबी मियाँ होकर 

न थी मुतलक़ तव्क़्क़ो बिल बनाकर पेश कर दोगे 
मेरी जाँ लुट गया मैं तो तुम्हारा मेहमाँ होकर 

हक़ीक़त में मैं एक बुलबुल हूँ मगर चारे की ख़्वाहिश में 
बना हूँ मिमबर-ए-कोंसिल यहाँ मिट्ठू मियाँ होकर

निकाला करती है घर से ये कहकर तू तो मजनूं है 
सता रक्खा है मुझको सास ने लैला की माँ होकर
*

----------


## Akhand

*एक बूढ़ा नहीफ़-ओ-खस्ता दराज़ 
इक ज़रूरत से जाता था बाज़ार 
ज़ोफ-ए-पीरी से खम हुई थी कमर 
राह बेचारा चलता था रुक कर 
चन्द लड़कों को उस पे आई हँसी
क़द पे फबती कमान की सूझी
कहा इक लड़के ने ये उससे कि बोल
तूने कितने में ली कमान ये मोल
पीर मर्द-ए-लतीफ़-ओ-दानिश मन्द 
हँस के कहने लगा कि ए फ़रज़न्द 
पहुँचोगे मेरी उम्र को जिस आन 
मुफ़्त में मिल जाएगी तुम्हें ये कमान
*

----------


## Akhand

*कट गई झगड़े में सारी रात वस्ल-ए-यार की
शाम को बोसा लिया था, सुबह तक तक़रार की 

ज़िन्दगी मुमकिन नहीं अब आशिक़-ए-बीमार की
छिद गई हैं बरछियाँ दिल में निगाह-ए-यार की 

हम जो कहते थे न जाना बज़्म में अग़यार[1] की 
देख लो नीची निगाहें हो गईं सरकार की

ज़हर देता है तो दे, ज़ालिम मगर तसकीन[2] को 
इसमें कुछ तो चाशनी हो शरब-ए-दीदार की 

बाद मरने के मिली जन्नत ख़ुदा का शुक्र है 
मुझको दफ़नाया रफ़ीक़ों[3] ने गली में यार की 

लूटते हैं देखने वाले निगाहों से मज़े 
आपका जोबन मिठाई बन गया बाज़ार की 

थूक दो ग़ुस्सा, फिर ऐसा वक़्त आए या न आए 
आओ मिल बैठो के दो-दो बात कर लें प्यार की

हाल-ए-'अकबर' देख कर बोले बुरी है दोस्ती
ऐसे रुसवाई, ऐसे रिन्द, ऐसे ख़ुदाई ख़्वार की
*
शब्दार्थ:

↑ ग़ैर
↑ तसल्ली
↑ दोस्तों

----------


## Akhand

*कहाँ ले जाऊँ दिल दोनों जहाँ में इसकी मुश्क़िल है । 
यहाँ परियों का मजमा है, वहाँ हूरों की महफ़िल है । 

इलाही कैसी-कैसी सूरतें तूने बनाई हैं,
हर सूरत कलेजे से लगा लेने के क़ाबिल है। 

ये दिल लेते ही शीशे की तरह पत्थर पे दे मारा, 
मैं कहता रह गया ज़ालिम मेरा दिल है, मेरा दिल है । 

जो देखा अक्स आईने में अपना बोले झुँझलाकर, 
अरे तू कौन है, हट सामने से क्यों मुक़ाबिल है । 

हज़ारों दिल मसल कर पाँवों से झुँझला के फ़रमाया, 
लो पहचानो तुम्हारा इन दिलों में कौन सा दिल है ।
*

----------


## Akhand

*किस-किस अदा से तूने जलवा दिखा के मारा
आज़ाद हो चुके थे, बन्दा बना के मारा

अव्वल[1] बना के पुतला, पुतले में जान डाली
फिर उसको ख़ुद क़ज़ा[2] की सूरत में आके मारा

आँखों में तेरी ज़ालिम छुरियाँ छुपी हुई हैं 
देखा जिधर को तूने पलकें उठाके मारा

ग़ुंचों में आके महका, बुलबुल में जाके चहका 
इसको हँसा के मारा, उसको रुला के मारा 

सोसन[3] की तरह 'अकबर', ख़ामोश हैं यहाँ पर 
नरगिस में इसने छिप कर आँखें लड़ा के मारा
*
शब्दार्थ:

↑ पहले
↑ मौत
↑ एक कश्मीरी पौधा

----------


## Akhand

*कोई हँस रहा है कोई रो रहा है
कोई पा रहा है कोई खो रहा है

कोई ताक में है किसी को है गफ़लत
कोई जागता है कोई सो रहा है

कहीँ नाउम्मीदी ने बिजली गिराई
कोई बीज उम्मीद के बो रहा है

इसी सोच में मैं तो रहता हूँ 'अकबर'
यह क्या हो रहा है यह क्यों हो रहा है*

----------


## Sheena

*खुलता नहीं है हाल किसी पर कहे बग़ैर
पर दिल की जान लेते हैं दिलबर कहे बग़ैर

मैं क्यूँकर कहूँ तुम आओ कि दिल की कशिश से वो
आयेँगे दौड़े आप मेरे घर कहे बग़ैर

क्या ताब क्या मजाल हमारी कि बोसा लें
लब को तुम्हारे लब से मिलाकर कहे बग़ैर


बेदर्द तू सुने ना सुने लेक दर्द-ए-दिल
रहता नहीं है आशिक़-ए-मुज़्तर कहे बग़ैर

तक़्दीर के सिवा नहीं मिलता कहीं से भी
दिलवाता ऐ "ज़अफ़र" है मुक़द्दर कहे बग़ैर
*

----------


## Sheena

*कीजे न दस में बैठ कर आपस की बात चीत
पहुँचेगी दस हज़ार जगह दस की बात चीत

कब तक रहें ख़ामोश के ज़ाहिर से आप की
हम ने बहुत सुनी कस-ओ-नाकस की बात चीत

मुद्दत के बाद हज़रत-ए-नासेह करम किया
फ़र्माईये मिज़ाज-ए-मुक़द्दस की बात चीत

पर तर्क-ए-इश्क़ के लिये इज़्हार कुछ न हो
मैं क्या करूँ नहीं ये मेरे बस की बात चीत

क्या याद आ गया है " ज़फ़र " पन्जा-ए-निगार
कुछ हो रही है बन्द-ओ-मुख़म्मस की बात चीत*

----------


## Sheena

*न किसी की आँख का नूर हूँ न किसी के दिल का क़रार हूँ
जो किसी के काम न आ सके मैं वो एक मुश्त-ए-ग़ुबार हूँ

न तो मैं किसी का हबीब हूँ न तो मैं किसी का रक़ीब हूँ
जो बिगड़ गया वो नसीब हूँ जो उजड़ गया वो दयार हूँ

मेरा रंगरूप बिगड़ गया मेरा यार मुझ से बिछड़ गया
जो चमन फ़िज़ाँ में उजड़ गया मैं उसी की फ़स्ल-ए-बहार हूँ

पये फ़ातेहा कोई आये क्यूँ कोई चार फूल चढ़ाये क्यूँ
कोई आके शम्मा जलाये क्यूँ मैं वो बेकसी का मज़ार हूँ

मैं नहीं हूँ नग़्मा-ए-जाँफ़िशाँ मुझे सुन के कोई करेगा क्या
मैं बड़े बरोग की हूँ सदा मै न बड़े दुख की पुकार हूँ
*

----------


## Sheena

*स-ए-मर्ग मेरे मज़ार पर जो चिराग़ किसी ने जला दिया
उसे आह दामन-ए-बाद ने सरे शाम ही से बुझा दिया

मुझे दफ़्न करना तू जिस घड़ी तो ये उससे कहना कि ऐ परी
वो जो तेरा आशिक़-ए-ज़ार था तह-ए-ख़ाक उसे दबा दिया

दम-ए-ग़ुस्ल से मेरे पेश्तर उसे हमदमों ने ये सोच कर
कहीं जावे उसका न दिल दहल मेरी लाश पर से हटा दिया

मेरी आँख झपकी थी एक पल मेरे दिल ने चाहा कि उठ के चल
दिल-ए-बेक़रार ने ओ मियाँ वहीं चुटकी लेके जगा दिया

ज़रा उन की शोख़ी तो देखिये लिये ज़ुल्फ़-ए-ख़मशुदा हाथ में
मेरे पीछे आये दबे-दबे मुझे साँप कह के डरा दिया

मैं ने दिल दिया मैं ने जाँ दी मगर आह! तूने न क़द्र की
किसी बात को जो कहा कभी उसे चुटकियों में उड़ा दिया*

----------


## Sheena

*शमशीर बरहना माँग ग़ज़ब बालों की महक फिर वैसी है
जूड़े की गुन्धावत बहर-ए-ख़ुदा ज़ुल्फ़ों की लटक फिर वैसी है

हर बात में उसके गर्मी है हर नाज़ में उसके शोख़ी है
आमद है क़यामत चाल भरी चलने की फड़क फिर वैसी है

महरम है हबाब-ए-आब-ए-रवा सूरज की किरन है उस पे लिपट
जाली की ये कुरती है वो बला गोटे की धनक फिर वैसी है

वो गाये तो आफ़त लाये है सुर ताल में लेवे जान निकाल
नाच उस का उठाये सौ फ़ितने घुन्घरू की छनक फिर वैसी है*

----------


## Sheena

*यार था गुलज़ार था बाद-ए-सबा थी मैं न था
लायक़-ए-पा-बोस-ए-जाँ क्या हिना थी मैं न था

हाथ क्यों बाँधे मेरे छल्ला अगर चोरी हुआ
ये सरापा शोख़ी-ए-रंग-ए-हिना थी मैं न था

मैं ने पूछा क्या हुआ वो आप का हुस्न-ओ-शबाब
हँस के बोला वो सनम शान-ए-ख़ुदा थी मैं न था

मैं सिसकता रह गया और मर गये फ़रहाद-ओ-क़ैस
क्या उन्हीं दोनों के हिस्से में क़ज़ा थी मैं न था*

----------


## Sheena

*ये करें या वो करें ऐसा करें वैसा करें 
ज़िन्दगी दो दिन की है दो दिन में हम क्या क्या करें 

जी में आता है कि दें पर्दे से पर्दे का जवाब 
हम से वो पर्दा करें दुनिया से हम पर्दा करें 

सुन रहा हूँ कुछ लुटेरे आ गये हैं शहर में 
आप जल्दी बन्द अपने घर का दरवाज़ा करें 

इस पुरानी बेवफ़ा दुनिया का रोना कब तलक 
आईये मिल-झुल के इक दुनिया नई पैदा करें*

----------


## Sheena

*कोई ला सको तो लाओ मेरा वो हसीं ज़माना
जिसे मैं ने कुछ न समझा जिसे मैं ने कुछ न जाना

मुझे ग़म नहीं है इस का कि बदल गया ज़माना
मेरी ज़िन्दगी के मालिक कहीं तुम बदल न जाना

मेरे पास वक़्त थोड़ा मेरे वाक़्यात लम्बे
कहाँ सर-गुज़श्त अपनी न सुनो मेरा फ़साना

मुझे याद आज भी है जो करम हुआ है मुझ पे
मुझे ग़म अभी है ताज़ा मेरे सामने न आना

ये अन्धेरी रात में तुम कहाँ जा रहे हो तन्हा
न तुम्हारी राह रोके कहीं बे-अदब ज़माना


जहाँ ठहरे क़ल्ब-ए-मुज़्तर वो "नज़ीर" मेरी मन्ज़िल
जहाँ रुक के साँस ले लूँ वहीं अब मेरा ठिकाना*

----------


## Sheena

*कभी ख़ामोश बैठोगी कभी कुछ गुनगुनाओगी 
मैं उतना याद आऊँगा मुझे जितना भुलाओगी 

कोई जब पूछ बैठेगा ख़ामोशी का सबब तुम से 
बहुत समझाना चाहोगी मगर समझा न पाओगी 

कभी दुनिया मुक़म्मल बन के आयेंगी निगाहों में 
कभी मेरी कभी दुनिया की हर एक रैन बिताओगी 

कहीं पर भी रहें हम तो मुहब्बत फिर मुहब्बत है 
तुम्हें हम याद आयेंगे हमें तुम याद आओगी*

----------


## Sheena

*ये इनायतें ग़ज़ब की ये बला की मेहरबानी 
मेरी ख़ैरियत भी पूछी किसी और की ज़ुबानी 

मेरा ग़म रुला चुका है तुझे बिखरी ज़ुल्फ़ वाले 
ये घटा बता रही है कि बरस चुका है पानी 

तेरा हुस्न सो रहा था मेरी छेड़ ने जगाया 
वो निगाह मैंने डाली कि सँवर गई जवानी 

मेरी बेज़ुबान आँखों से गिरे हैं चन्द क़तरे 
वो समझ सके तो आँसू न समझ सके तो पानी*

----------


## Sheena

*यूँ ही बेसबब न फिरा करो, कोई शाम घर भी रहा करो
वो ग़ज़ल की सच्ची किताब है, उसे चुपके चुपके पढ़ा करो


कोई हाथ भी न मिलायेगा, जो गले मिलोगे तपाक से
ये नये मिज़ाज का शहर है, ज़रा फ़ासले से मिला करो


अभी राह में कई मोड़ हैं, कोई आयेगा कोई जायेगा
तुम्हें जिसने दिल से भुला दिया उसे भूलने की दुआ करो


मुझे इश्तहार सी लगती हैं, ये मोहब्बतों की कहानियाँ
जो कहा नहीं वो सुना करो, जो सुना नहीं वो कहा करो


कभी हुस्न-ए-पर्दानशीं भी हो ज़रा आशिक़ाना लिबास में
जो मैं बन-सँवर के कहीं चलूँ, मेरे साथ तुम भी चला करो


ये ख़िज़ा की ज़र्द-सी शाम में, जो उदास पेड़ के पास है
ये तुम्हारे घर की बहार है, इसे आंसुओं से हरा करो


नहीं बेहिजाब वो चाँद सा कि नज़र का कोई असर नहीं
उसे तनी गर्मि-ए-शौक़ से बड़ी देर तक न तका करो*

----------


## Sheena

*ये चिराग़ बेनज़र है ये सितारा बेज़ुबाँ है
अभी तुझसे मिलता जुलता कोई दूसरा कहाँ है

वही शख़्स जिसपे अपने दिल-ओ-जाँ निसार कर दूँ
वो अगर ख़फ़ा नहीं है तो ज़रूर बदगुमाँ है

कभी पा के तुझको खोना कभी खो के तुझको पाना
ये जनम जनम का रिश्ता तेरे मेरे दरमियाँ है

मेरे साथ चलनेवाले तुझे क्या मिला सफ़र में
वही दुख भरी ज़मीं है वही ग़म का आस्माँ है

मैं इसी गुमाँ में बरसों बड़ा मुत्मइन रहा हूँ
तेरा जिस्म बेतग़ैय्युर है मेरा प्यार जाविदाँ है

उंहीं रास्तों ने जिन पर कभी तुम थे साथ मेरे
मुझे रोक रोक पूछा तेरा हमसफ़र कहाँ है
*

----------


## Sheena

*ये चाँदनी भी जिन को छूते हुए डरती है
दुनिया उंहीं फूलों कोपैरों से मसलती है

शोहरत की बुलंदी भी पल भर का तमशा है
जिस डाल पे बैठे हो वो टूट भी सकती है

लोबान में चिंगारी जैसे कोई रख दे
यूँ याद तेरी शब भर सीने में सुलगती है

आ जाता है ख़ुद खेँच कर दिल सीने से पटरी पर
जब रात की सरहद से इक रेल गुज़रती है

आँसू कभी पलकों पर ता देर नहीं रुकते
उड़ जाते हैं उए पंछी जब शाख़ लचकती है

ख़ुश रंग परिंदों के लौट आने के दिन आये
बिछड़े हुए मिलते हैं जब बर्फ़ पिघलती है*

----------


## Sheena

*वो थका हुआ मेरी बाहों में ज़रा सो गया था तो क्या हुआ
अभी मैंने देखा है चाँद भी किसी शाख़-ए-गुल पे झुका हुआ

जिसे ले गई है अभी हवा वो वरक़ था दिल की किताब का
कहीं आँसुओं से मिटा हुआ कहीं आँसुओं से लिखा हुआ

कई मील रेत को काट कर कोई मौज फूल खिला गई
कोई पेड़ प्यास से मर रहा है नदी के पास खड़ा हुआ

मुझे हादसों से सजा सजा के बहुत हसीन बना दिया
मेरा दिल भी जैसे दुल्हन का हाथ हो मेहदियों से रचा हुआ

वही ख़त के जिस पे जगह जगह दो महकते होंठों के चाँद थे
किसी भूले-बिसरे से ताक़ पर तह-ए-गर्द होगा दबा हुआ

वही शहर है वही रास्ते वही घर है और वही लान भी
मगर उस दरीचे से पूछना वो दरख़्त अनार का क्या हुआ

मेरे साथ जुगनू है हमसफ़र मगर इस शरर की बिसात क्या
ये चराग़ कोई चराग़ है न जला हुआ न बुझा हुआ*

----------


## Sheena

*सोचा नहीं अछा बुरा देखा सुना कुछ भी नहीं
मांगा खुदा से रात दिन तेरे सिवा कुछ भी नहीं

देखा तुझे सोचा तुझे चाहा तुझे पूजा तुझे
मेरी ख़ता मेरी वफ़ा तेरी ख़ता कुछ भी नहीं

जिस पर हमारी आँख ने मोती बिछाये रात भर
भेजा वही काग़ज़ उसे हमने लिखा कुछ भी नहीं

इक शाम की दहलीज़ पर बैठे रहे वो देर तक
आँखों से की बातें बहुत मूँह से कहा कुछ भी नहीं

दो चार दिन की बात है दिल ख़ाक में सो जायेगा
जब आग पर काग़ज़ रखा बाकी बचा कुछ भी नहीं

अहसास की ख़ुश्बू कहाँ, आवाज़ के जुगनू कहाँ
ख़ामोश यादों के सिवा, घर में रहा कुछ भी नहीं
*

----------


## Sheena

*सर झुकाओगे तो पत्थर देवता हो जायेगा
इतना मत चाहो उसे वो बे-वफ़ा हो जायेगा

हम भी दरिया हैं हमें अपना हुनर मालूम है
जिस तरफ़ भी चल पड़ेंगे रास्ता हो जायेगा

कितनी सच्चाई से मुझसे ज़िन्दगी ने कह दिया
तू नहीं मेरा तो कोई दूसरा हो जायेगा

मैन ख़ुदा का नाम ले कर पी रहा हूँ दोस्तों
ज़हर भी इस मे अगर होगा दवा हो जायेगा

रूठ जाना तो मोहब्बत की अलामत है मगर
क्या ख़बर थी मुझ से वो इतना ख़फ़ा हो जायेगा*

----------


## Sheena

*पत्थर के जिगर वालों ग़म में वो रवानी है
ख़ुद राह बना लेगा बहता हुआ पानी है

फूलों में ग़ज़ल रखना ये रात की रानी है
इस में तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों की बे-रब्त कहानी है

एक ज़हन-ए-परेन्शाँ में वो फूल सा चेहरा है
पत्थर की हिफ़ाज़त में शीशे की जवानी है

क्यों चाँदनी रातों में दरिया पे नहाते हो
सोये हुए पानी में क्या आग लगानी है

इस हौसला-ए-दिल पर हम ने भी कफ़न पहना
हँस कर कोई पूछेगा क्या जान गवानी है

रोने का असर दिल पर रह रह के बदलता है
आँसू कभी शीशा है आँसू कभी पानी है

ये शबनमी लहजा है आहिस्ता ग़ज़ल पढ़ना
तितली की कहानी है फूलों की ज़बानी है*

----------


## Sheena

*न जी भर के देखा न कुछ बात की
बड़ी आरज़ू थी मुलाक़ात की

कई साल से कुछ ख़बर ही नहीं
कहाँ दिन गुज़ारा कहाँ रात की

उजालों की परियाँ नहाने लगीं
नदी गुनगुनाई ख़यालात की

मैं चुप था तो चलती हवा रुक गई
ज़ुबाँ सब समझते हैं जज़्बात की

सितारों को शायद ख़बर ही नहीं
मुसाफ़िर ने जाने कहाँ रात की

मुक़द्दर मेरे चश्म-ए-पुर'अब का
बरसती हुई रात बरसात की*

----------


## Sheena

*मेरे साथ तुम भी दुआ करो यूँ किसी के हक़ में बुरा न हो
कहीं और हो न ये हादसा कोई रास्ते में जुदा न हो

मेरे घर से रात की सेज तक वो इक आँसू की लकीर है
ज़रा बढ़ के चाँद से पूछना वो इसी तरफ़ से गया न हो

सर-ए-शाम ठहरी हुई ज़मीं, आसमाँ है झुका हुआ
इसी मोड़ पर मेरे वास्ते वो चराग़ ले कर खड़ा न हो

वो फ़रिश्ते आप ही ढूँढिये कहानियों की किताब में
जो बुरा कहें न बुरा सुने कोई शख़्स उनसे ख़फ़ा न हो

वो विसाल हो के फ़िराक़ हो तेरी आग महकेगी एक दिन
वो गुलाब बन के खिलेगा क्या जो चराग़ बन के जला न हो

मुझे यूँ लगा कि ख़ामोश ख़ुश्बू के होँठ तितली ने छू लिये
इन्हीं ज़र्द पत्तों की ओट में कोई फूल सोया हुआ न हो

इसी एहतियात में मैं रहा, इसी एहतियात में वो रहा
वो कहाँ कहाँ मेरे साथ है किसी और को ये पता न हो
*

----------


## pelu pinka

khan bhai kamal ki gajal hai

----------


## pelu pinka

kamal ka collectin hai apka

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र| इनको भी कोई समझने वाला चाहिए........

----------


## Akhand

*करे दरिया न पुल मिस्मार मेरे 
अभी कुछ लोग हैं उस पार मेरे 

बहुत दिन गुज़रे अब देख आऊँ घर को 
कहेंगे क्या दर-ओ-दीवार मेरे 

वहीं सूरज की नज़रें थीं ज़ियादा 
जहाँ थे पेड़ सायादार मेरे 

वही ये शहर है तो शहर वालो 
कहाँ है कूचा-ओ-बाज़ार मेरे 

तुम अपना हाल-ए-महजूरी सुनाओ 
मुझे तो खा गये आज़ार मेरे 

जिन्हें समझा था जानपरवर मैं अब तक 
वो सब निकले कफ़न बरदार मेरे 

गुज़रते जा रहे हैं दिन हवा से 
रहें ज़िन्दा सलमात यार मेरे 

दबा जिस से उसी पत्थर में ढल कर 
बिके चेहरे सर-ए-बाज़ार मेरे 

दरीचा क्या खुला मेरी ग़ज़ल का 
हवायें ले उड़ी अशार मेरे*

----------


## Akhand

*मिट्टी की इमारत साया देकर मिट्टी में हमवार हुई
वीरानी से अब काम है और वीरानी किसकी यार हुई

डर-डर के क़दम यूँ रखता हूँ ख़्वाबों के सहरा में
ये रेग अभी ज़ंजीर बनी ये चाँव अभी दीवार हुई

हर पत्ती बोझिल हो के गिरी सब शाख़ें झुक कर टूट गईं
उस बारिश ही से फ़सल उजड़ी जिस बारिश से तैयार हुई

अब ये भी नहीं है बस में के हम फूलों की डगर पर लौट चलें
जिस राहगुज़र पर चलना है वो राहगुज़र तलवार हुई

छूती है ज़रा जब तन को हवा चुभते हैं रगों में काँटें से
सौ बार ख़िज़ाँ आई होगी महसूस मगर इस बार हुई

वो नाले हैं बेताबी के चीख़ उठता है सन्नाटा भी
ये दर्द की शब मालूम नहीं कब तक के लिये बेदार हुई

लिखी हैं शिकस्तें इतनी जहाँ मक़्तल में वहाँ ये भी लिख दो
कितनी शमशीरें टूट गईं कितने दुश्मनों की हार हुई

अब ग़ैर हवा कितनी ही चले अब गर्म फ़िज़ा कितनी ही रहे
सीने का ज़ख़्म चराग़ बना दामन की आग बहार हुई*

----------


## Akhand

*उसने सुकूत-ए-शब में भी अपना पयाम रख दिया 
हिज्र की रात बाम पर माह-ए-तमाम रख दिया 

आमद-ए-दोस्त की नवीद कू-ए-वफ़ा में आम थी 
मैं ने भी इक चिराग़-सा दिल सर-ए-शाम रख दिया 

देखो ये मेरे ख़्वाब थे देखो ये मेरे ज़ख़्म हैं 
मैंने तो सब हिसाब-ए-जाँ बरसर-ए-आम रख दिया 

उसने नज़र नज़र में ही ऐसे भले सुख़न कहे 
मैंने तो उस के पाँवों में सारा कलाम रख दिया 

शिद्दत-ए-तिश्नगी में भी ग़ैरत-ए-मैकशी रही 
उसने जो फेर ली नज़र मैंने भी जाम रख दिय 

और 'फ़राज़' चाहिये कितनी मुहब्बतें तुझे 
के माओँ ने तेरे नाम पर बच्चों का नाम रख दिया*

----------


## Akhand

*उस को जुदा हुए भी ज़माना बहुत हुआ
अब क्या कहें ये क़िस्सा पुराना बहुत हुआ

ढलती न थी किसी भी जतन से शब-ए-फ़िराक़
ऐ मर्ग-ए-नागहाँ तेरा आना बहुत हुआ

हम ख़ुल्द से निकल तो गये हैं पर ऐ ख़ुदा
इतने से वाक़ये का फ़साना बहुत हुआ

अब हम हैं और सारे ज़माने की दुश्मनी
उस से ज़रा–सा रब्त बढ़ाना बहुत हुआ

अब क्यों न ज़िन्दगी पे मुहब्बत को वार दें 
इस आशिक़ी में जान से जाना बहुत हुआ 

अब तक तो दिल क दिल से ताअर्रुफ़ न हो सका
माना कि उस से मिलना मिलाना बहुत हुआ 

क्या क्या न हम ख़राब हुए हैं मगर ये दिल 
ऐ याद-ए-यार तेरा ठिकाना बहुत हुआ

कहता था नासेहों से मेरे मुंह न आईओ
फिर क्या था एक हू का बहाना बहुत हुआ

लो फिर तेरे लबों पे उसी बेवफ़ा का ज़िक्र 
अह्मद 'फ़राज़' तुझ से कहा ना बहुत हुआ*

----------


## Akhand

*जब से तेरे बदन के गुलाब आस-पास हैं
लगता है सब ख़जान-ए-ख्वाब आस-पास हैं

जैसे धुले-धुलाए खड़े हों हज़ूर-ए-यार
दिल आइने के चश्मा-ए-आब आस-पास है

अपने ख़याल-ओ-ख्वाब के अंबार के तले
खुश हैं के सब हमारे सराब आस-पास हैं

अब भी हम अपने आप से कुछ दूर-दूर हैं
अब भी वही सवाल-ओ-जवाब आस-पास हैं

या हम ही हो गए हैं तही-दस्त१ इन दिनों
या ज़िन्दगी के सारे हिसाब आस-पास हैंa*

----------


## Akhand

*वो बस्तियाँ, वो बाम, वो दर कितनी दूर हैं
महताब, तेरे चाँद नगर कितनी दूर हैं

वो ख्वाब जो ग़ुबार-ए-गुमा१ में नजर न आये
वो ख्वाब तुझसे दीदा-ए-तर कितनी दूर है

बाम-ए-ख्याल-ए-यार२ से उतरे तो ये खुला
हमसे हमारे साम-ओ-सहर कितनी दूर हैं

ऐ आसमान इनको जहाँ होना चाहिए
उस ख़ाक से ये ख़ाकबसर३ कितनी दूर हैं

बैठे-बिठाये दिल के सफर पर निकल तो आये
लेकिन वो मेहरबान-ए-सफर कितनी दूर हैं

ये भी ग़ज़ल तमाम हुई, शाम हो चुकी
अफ्सून-ए-शायरी४ के हुनर कितनी दूर हैं*

----------


## Akhand

*वो बस्तियाँ, वो बाम, वो दर कितनी दूर हैं
महताब, तेरे चाँद नगर कितनी दूर हैं

वो ख्वाब जो ग़ुबार-ए-गुमा१ में नजर न आये
वो ख्वाब तुझसे दीदा-ए-तर कितनी दूर है

बाम-ए-ख्याल-ए-यार२ से उतरे तो ये खुला
हमसे हमारे साम-ओ-सहर कितनी दूर हैं

ऐ आसमान इनको जहाँ होना चाहिए
उस ख़ाक से ये ख़ाकबसर३ कितनी दूर हैं

बैठे-बिठाये दिल के सफर पर निकल तो आये
लेकिन वो मेहरबान-ए-सफर कितनी दूर हैं

ये भी ग़ज़ल तमाम हुई, शाम हो चुकी
अफ्सून-ए-शायरी४ के हुनर कितनी दूर हैं*

----------


## chetna9319

शानदार ..........................

----------


## jjojjy18

बेमिशाल कलेक्शन !धन्यवाद मित्र !इसके लिए मेरी तरफ से रेपो+++++++++ कबूल करें !

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया संग्रह है

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत खूब ..................

----------


## Akhand

*उजड़े हुए चमन का, मैं तो बाशिंदा हूँ
कोई साथ है तो लगता है, मैं भी अभी ज़िंदा हूँ

ज़िंदगी अब लगती है, बस इक सूनापन 
जब से बिछडे हुए हैं, तुमसे हम 
जान अब तो तेरे लिए ही, बस मैं ज़िंदा हूँ

ज़िंदगी के सफ़र में, तेरे साथ हैं हम 
मैंने सोचा है बस, बस तेरे हैं हम 
होके तुमसे जुदा, मैं कैसे कहूँ ज़िंदा हूँ

यार अब तो तेरे ही, सपने देखते हैं हम 
ख़्वाब में कहते हो मुझसे, कि तेरे हैं हम 
कुछ मजबूरी है सनम, जो मैं शर्मिंदा हूँ
*

----------


## Akhand

दूर तक निगाह में खामोशियाँ हैं
सामने गुलाब है पर वो जाने कहाँ हैं

गुलाब की खुशबू गुलाब-सी रंगत 
है जिनके पास वो जाने कहाँ हैं

ख़्वाबों में आते हैं जो ख़्वाब बनकर 
मैं ढूँढूँ उन्हें पर वो जाने कहाँ हैं

मेरे ख़्वाब उनकी ही गलियों में खोये
हम जिनमें खोये वो जाने कहाँ हैं 
दूर तक निगाह में. . .

चमन में हैं फूल उनमें हूँ मैं भी
मगर जो हैं माली वो जाने कहाँ हैं

उनके संदेशे का है इंतज़ार 
जो हैं डाकिए वो जाने कहाँ हैं

उठती हैं नज़रें क्यों राहों की जानिब 
मेरा हमसफर तो न जाने कहाँ हैं

----------


## Akhand

*कहने को तो हम, खुश अब भी हैं
हम तुम्हारे तब भी थे, हम तुम्हारे अब भी हैं

रूठने-मनाने के इस खेल में, हार गए हैं हम 
हम तो रूठे तब ही थे, आप तो रूठे अब भी हैं

मेरी ख़ता बस इतनी है, तुम्हारा साथ चाहता हूँ
तब तो पास होके दूर थे, और दूरियाँ अब भी हैं

मुझसे रूठ के दूर हो, पर एहसास तो करो
प्यासे हम तब भी थे, प्यासे हम अब भी हैं

इस इंतज़ार में मेरा क्या होगा, तुम फिक्र मत करना
सुकून से हम तब भी थे, सुकून से हम अब भी हैं

बस थोड़ा रूठने के अंजाम से डरते हैं
डरते हम तब भी थे, डरते हम अब भी हैं

हमारी तमन्ना कुछ ज़्यादा नहीं थी, जो पूरी न होती
कम में गुज़ारा तब भी था, कम में गुज़ारते अब भी हैं

चलते हैं तीर दिल पे कितने, जब तुम रूठ जाते हो 
ज़ख्मी हम तब भी थे, ज़ख्मी हम अब भी हैं

मेरी मासूमियत को तुम, ख़ता समझ बैठे हो
मासूम हम तब भी थे, मासूम हम अब भी हैं

आप हमसे रूठा न करें, बस यही इल्तिजा है
फ़रियादी हम तब भी थे, फ़रियादी हम अब भी हैं

तुम हो किस हाल में, कम से कम ये तो बता दो
बेखब़र हम तब भी थे, बेखब़र हम अब भी हैं
*

----------


## Akhand

*पेड़ की छाँव में, बैठे-बैठे सो गए
तुमने मुसकुरा कर देखा, हम तेरे हो गए

तमन्ना जागी दिल में, तुम्हें पाने की
तुम्हें पा लिया, और खुद तेरे हो गए

कब तलक यों ही, दूर रहना पड़ेगा
इस सोच में डूबे-डूबे, दुबले हो गए

बिन पत्तों की, उस डाली को देखा
तसव्वुर किया तुम्हारा, और कवि हो गए

यों ही बैठे रहे, सोचते रहे, हर पल 
ख़यालों में तुम आते रहे, हमनशीं हो गए

राज़दार मेरे बनकर, ज़िंदगी में आ गए
रहनुमा बन गए, खुद राज़ हो गए

कोई फूल देखूँ, तो लगता है तुम हो
फिर फूल का क्या करूँ, खुद फूल हो गए

नसीब की कमी है, गुलाब सहता नहीं
पर तुम्हीं ख़यालों में, इक हँसी गुलाब हो गए

बेकरारी बढ़ती है, जब तुम याद आते हो
याद मैं करता नहीं, फिर भी याद आ गए

तुम्हारे लिए है, ये ज़िंदगी मेरी
ख़्वाहिश में तुम्हारी, हम लाचार हो गए

तड़प-तड़प के, एक-एक पल, मुश्किल से बीतते हैं
एक पल बीता, ऐसा लगे, कई साल हो गए
*

----------


## Akhand

*अंधेरे में साये के साथ तुम्हारे
करते हैं बातें, हम दिल से हैं हारे

मिलते नहीं कभी, साये अंधेरे में
फिर भी कोशिश करते हैं, हम दिल से हैं हारे

तुम्हारी याद में, डूबा रहूँ हमेशा
अब तो सनम, तेरी यादों के सहारे

कभी न कभी, तुमसे मुलाक़ात होगी
फिर निकालेंगे दिल के, अरमान सारे

अभी हाल ये है, कि नींद नहीं आती
कभी मौत भी नहीं आएगी, बिन तुम्हारे

तमन्ना करूँ तो क्या करूँ, डर लगता है
टूटे हैं अब तक के, सभी ख़्वाब हमारे

दिल में आवाज़ आती है, तुम भी सुनो
दिल नहीं लगता है पर क्या कहें, दिल से हैं हारे

दूर रहकर हम और, क़रीब होते गए
फ़ासले और बढ़ते गए, बीच हमारे-तुम्हारे

पागलपन, दीवानगी, क्या है ये सब 
दिए हुए तोहफ़े, हमारे पास हैं तुम्हारे

तुम दिल में रहते हो, हम क्या करें 
आपका साथ मिला हमें, किस्मत के सहारे

किस्मत में क्या है, आगे हम न जानें
किस्मत ही घटाएगी अब दूरी, बीच की हमारे-तुम्हारे
*

----------


## devkala

हर एक बात पे कहते हो तुम कि तू क्या है
तुम्हीं कहो कि ये अंदाज़-ए-गुफ़्तगू क्या है

न शोले में ये करिश्मा न बर्क़ में ये अदा
कोई बताओ कि वो शोखे-तुंदख़ू क्या है

ये रश्क है कि वो होता है हमसुख़न हमसे
वरना ख़ौफ़-ए-बदामोज़ी-ए-अदू क्या है

चिपक रहा है बदन पर लहू से पैराहन
हमारी ज़ेब को अब हाजत-ए-रफ़ू क्या है

जला है जिस्म जहाँ दिल भी जल गया होगा
कुरेदते हो जो अब राख जुस्तजू क्या है

रगों में दौड़ते फिरने के हम नहीं क़ायल
जब आँख ही से न टपका तो फिर लहू क्या है

वो चीज़ जिसके लिये हमको हो बहिश्त अज़ीज़
सिवाए बादा-ए-गुल्फ़ाम-ए-मुश्कबू क्या है

पियूँ शराब अगर ख़ुम भी देख लूँ दो चार
ये शीशा-ओ-क़दह-ओ-कूज़ा-ओ-सुबू क्या है

रही न ताक़त-ए-गुफ़्तार और अगर हो भी
तो किस उम्मीद पे कहिये के आरज़ू क्या है

बना है शह का मुसाहिब, फिरे है इतराता
वगर्ना शहर में "ग़ालिब" की आबरू क्या है

----------


## devkala

हाथों में हाथ डाले जो हंसा करते थे कभी
दूर खड़े मुस्कुराते नज़र आते हैं

संजोते थे सपने एक साथ कभी जो
अब अपने अपने सपनो के साथ नज़र आते हैं

खूब खेला है खेल जज्बातों का ये ऊपर वाले ने
लोग तो वही रहते हैं बस रिश्तों के नाम बदल जाते हैं

----------


## devkala

समंदर में लहरें उठती हैं यूँ तो रोज़ हज़ारों
पर किनारे तक बहुत कम पहुँच पाती हैं
जुनून होना चाहिए इंसान में आगे बढ़ने का
लकीरें हाथ पर खुद-ब-खुद बन जाती हैं

----------


## devkala

बना रस्ते चलने की आदत सी है भंवर में अब
तूफ़ान से उबरने की उम्मीद, मुकद्दर ने ना की है
पर रोज़ जी उठती है मर के कमबख्त फिर से
ज़िन्दगी, तुझे जीने की चाह, हर पल बाकी है

----------


## raniloveu

very nice :book:

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई अखंड जी! आपने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, मैं भी ऐसा एक सूत्र बनाने वाला था परंतु थोड़ा खोजने पर आपका सूत्र मिल गया और अब मैं इसी सूत्र को आगे बढाऊँगा।
मित्रों! आज यह सूत्र पुनः शुरू कर रहा हूँ, आपका साथ अपेक्षित है।

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई अखंड जी! आपने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, मैं भी ऐसा एक सूत्र बनाने वाला था परंतु थोड़ा खोजने पर आपका सूत्र मिल गया और अब मैं इसी सूत्र को आगे बढाऊँगा।
> मित्रों! आज यह सूत्र पुनः शुरू कर रहा हूँ, आपका साथ अपेक्षित है।


बेन भाई! इस सूत्र को आगे अवश्य बढाइए, लेकिन एक विनती है- आप शायरी प्रविष्टी में शायर का नाम लिखना मत भूलिएगा। ऐसा करना शायर के प्रति श्रद्धांजलि होगी और ऐसा न करना शायर का अपमान (व्यक्तिगत विचार)।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बेन भाई! इस सूत्र को आगे अवश्य बढाइए, लेकिन एक विनती है- आप शायरी प्रविष्टी में शायर का नाम लिखना मत भूलिएगा। ऐसा करना शायर के प्रति श्रद्धांजलि होगी और ऐसा न करना शायर का अपमान (व्यक्तिगत विचार)।


जरूरी नही है सब शायर सिधार ही चुके होंगे ...अगर शायर  जीवित हो तो.............. श्रधान्जली न कह कर हम यह कहें कि उनका सम्मान होगा उनका नाम साथ में लिखने से.
आशा है अप अन्यथा न लेंगे.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई! इस सूत्र को आगे अवश्य बढाइए, लेकिन एक विनती है- आप शायरी प्रविष्टी में शायर का नाम लिखना मत भूलिएगा। ऐसा करना शायर के प्रति श्रद्धांजलि होगी और ऐसा न करना शायर का अपमान (व्यक्तिगत विचार)।





> जरूरी नही है सब शायर सिधार ही चुके होंगे ...अगर शायर  जीवित हो तो.............. श्रधान्जली न कह कर हम यह कहें कि उनका सम्मान होगा उनका नाम साथ में लिखने से.
> आशा है अप अन्यथा न लेंगे.


सुरेश भाई और अनु जी! इसका उत्तर आपको मिलेगा................................  . और अवश्य ही मिलेगा।

----------


## Badtameez

> जरूरी नही है सब शायर सिधार ही चुके होंगे ...अगर शायर  जीवित हो तो.............. श्रधान्जली न कह कर हम यह कहें कि उनका सम्मान होगा उनका नाम साथ में लिखने से.
> आशा है अप अन्यथा न लेंगे.


आप ही की बात सही है। त्रुटि के लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई और अनु जी! इसका उत्तर आपको मिलेगा................................  . और अवश्य ही मिलेगा।


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद!


क्या सुरेश भाई, सारा का सारा मजा खराब कर दिया! मैं गुस्सा हो रहा हूँ और आप धन्यवाद कर रहे हैं। लगता है आपके हस्ताक्षर का आप पर बहुत प्रभाव है।

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या सुरेश भाई, सारा का सारा मजा खराब कर दिया! मैं गुस्सा हो रहा हूँ और आप धन्यवाद कर रहे हैं। लगता है आपके हस्ताक्षर का आप पर बहुत प्रभाव है।


गुस्सा क्यों हैं बेन भाई? उत्तर देने के बाद  यह चर्चा यहीं बन्द कर दीजिएगा नहीं तो सूत्र भटक जाएगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार दोस्तों! मैं हूँ आप का नया होस्ट और दोस्त, बेन टेन; एक बार फिर से स्वागत है आपका खूबसूरत ग़ज़लोँ से सजे सूत्र में; कुछ ग़ज़लें एक प्रेमी की अपनी प्रेमिका के लिए होंगी तो कुछ इंसानियत के वास्ते, किसी ग़ज़ल में टूटे दिल का दर्द होगा तो कोई में किसी सामाजिक बुराई का प्रतिकार लिए होगी। कुल मिलाकर कहा जाए तो ग़ज़ल एक ऐसी विधा है जो आपके दिल को छू जाती है। आइए शुरू करते हैं नाम लेकर भगवान श्री गणेश का-
जय गणेश!

----------


## satya_anveshi

_सबसे पहले एक नज़र डालते हैं ग़ज़ल पर...................... आख़िर क्या है ये.....
यह अरबी साहित्य की प्रसिद्ध काव्य विधा है जो बाद में फ़ारसी, उर्दू, और हिंदी साहित्य में भी बेहद लोकप्रिय हुई। संगीत के क्षेत्र में इस विधा को गाने के लिए इरानी और भारतीय संगीत के मिश्रण से अलग शैली निर्मित हुई।
ग़ज़ल शब्द का अर्थ


अरबी भाषा के इस शब्द का अर्थ है औरतों से या औरतों के बारे में बातें करना। ग़ज़ल में मुख्य रूप से औरतों के बारे में कहा जाता है। एक ग़ज़ल को 'जुदाई का दर्द और उस दर्द के बावजूद प्यार की खूबसूरती की एक काव्यात्मक अभिव्यक्ति' के रूप में समझा जा सकता है।


एक ग़ज़ल के अवयव (ग़ज़ल का स्वरूप)


ग़ज़ल शेरों से बनती है। हर शेर में दो पंक्तियाँ होती हैं। शेर की हर पंक्ति को 'मिसरा' कहते हैं। एक ग़ज़ल में 5 से लेकर 25 तक शेर हो सकते हैं। ग़ज़ल की खा़स बात यह है कि उसका प्रत्येक शेर अपने आप में एक सम्पूर्ण कविता होता है और उसका संबंध ग़ज़ल में आने वाले अगले-पिछले अथवा अन्य शेरों से हो ,यह ज़रुरी नहीं। इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि किसी ग़ज़ल में अगर 25 शेर हों तो यह कहना गलत न होगा कि उसमें 25 स्वतंत्र कवितायें हैं; किंतु कभी-कभी एक से अधिक शेर मिलकर अर्थ देते हैं। ऐसे शेर 'कता बंद' कहलाते हैं। शेर के पहले मिसरे को ‘मिसर-ए-ऊला’ और दूसरे शेर को ‘मिसर-ए-सानी’ कहते हैं।
किसी ग़ज़ल के निम्नलिखित अवयव होते है-
1 मत्ला 
2 क़ाफिया 
3 रदीफ़ 
4 मक्ता 
5 बहर, वज़्न या मीटर(meter) 
      5.1 छोटी बहर
    5.2 मध्यम बहर
    5.3 लंबी बहर
6 हासिले-ग़ज़ल
7 हासिले-मुशायरा

मत्ला
ग़ज़ल के पहले शेर को ‘मत्ला’ कहते हैं। इसके दोनो मिसरों में यानि पंक्तियों में ‘काफिया’ होता है। अगर ग़ज़ल के दूसरे शेर की दोनों पंक्तियों में का़फ़िया तो उसे ‘हुस्ने मत्ला’ या ‘मत्ला-ए-सानी’ कहा जाता है। 

क़ाफिया 
वह शब्द जो मत्ले की दोनों पंक्तियों में और हर शेर की दूसरी पंक्ति में रदीफ़ के पहले आये उसे ‘क़ाफ़िया’ कहते हैं। क़ाफ़िया अलग अर्थ में आ सकता है, लेकिन यह ज़रूरी है कि उसका उच्चारण समान हो, जैसे बर, गर, तर, मर, डर, अथवा मकाँ,जहाँ,समाँ इत्यादि।

रदीफ़
प्रत्येक शेर में ‘का़फ़िये’ के बाद जो शब्द आता है उसे ‘रदीफ’ कहते हैं। पूरी ग़ज़ल में रदीफ़ एक होती है। ऐसी ग़ज़लों को ‘ग़ैर-मुरद्दफ़-ग़ज़ल’ कहा जाता है। 

मक़्ता
ग़ज़ल के आख़री शेर को जिसमें शायर का नाम अथवा उपनाम हो उसे ‘मक़्ता’ कहते हैं। अगर नाम न हो तो उसे केवल ग़ज़ल का ‘आखरी शेर’ ही कहा जाता है। शायर के उपनाम को ‘तख़ल्लुस’ कहते हैं।

निम्नलिखित ग़ज़ल के माध्यम से अभी तक ग़ज़ल के बारे में लिखी गयी बातें समझ आ जाएंगी; तो पेश-ए खिदमत है................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की एक ग़ज़ल...

कोई उम्मीद बर नहीं आती
कोई सूरत नज़र नहीं आती

मौत का एक दिन मुअय्यन है
नींद क्यों रात भर नहीं आती

आगे आती थी हाले दिल पे हंसी
अब किसी बात पर नहीं आती

हम वहां हैं जहां से हमको भी
कुछ हमारी खबर नहीं आती

काबा किस मुंह से जाओगे ‘ग़ालिब’
शर्म तुमको मगर नहीं आती 

इस ग़ज़ल का ‘क़ाफ़िया’ बर, नज़र, भर, ख़बर, मगर है। इस ग़ज़ल की ‘रदीफ़' "नहीं आती" है। यह हर शेर की दूसरी पंक्ति के आख़िर में आयी है। ग़ज़ल के लिये यह अनिवार्य है। इस ग़ज़ल के प्रथम शेर को ‘मत्ला’ कहेंगे क्योंकि इसकी दोनों पंक्तियों में ‘रदीफ़’ और ‘क़ाफ़िया’ है। सब से आख़री शेर ग़ज़ल का ‘मक़्ता’ कहलायेगा क्योंकि इसमें ‘तख़ल्लुस’ है। 

बहर, वज़्न या मीटर(meter)

शेर की पंक्तियों की लंबाई के अनुसार ग़ज़ल की बहर नापी जाती है। इसे वज़्न या मीटर भी कहते हैं। हर ग़ज़ल उन्नीस प्रचलित प्रचलित बहरों में से किसी एक पर आधारित होती है। बोलचाल की भाषा में सर्वसाधारण ग़ज़ल तीन बहरों में से किसी एक में होती है- 
छोटी बहर
अहले दैरो-हरम रह गये। तेरे दीवाने कम रह गये। 
मध्यम बहर
उम्र जल्वों में बसर हो ये ज़रूरी तो नहीं। हर शबे-ग़म की सहर हो ज़रूरी तो नहीं।। 
लंबी बहर
ऐ मेरे हमनशीं चल कहीं और चल इस चमन में अब अपना गुज़ारा नहीं। बात होती गुलों की तो सह लेते हम अब तो कांटों पे भी हक़ हमारा नहीं।।

यानि कि किसी ग़ज़ल की एक पंक्ति की लंबाई ही उसका मीटर कहलाती है।

हासिले-ग़ज़ल
शेर-ग़ज़ल का सबसे अच्छा शेर ‘हासिले-ग़ज़ल-शेर’ कहलाता है। 

हासिले-मुशायरा
ग़जल-मुशायरे में जो सब से अच्छी ग़जल हो उसे ‘हासिले-मुशायरा ग़जल’ कहते हैं। 




ग़ज़ल के प्रकार
तुकांतता के आधार पर ग़ज़लें दो प्रकार की होती है-
मुअद्दस ग़जलें- जिन ग़ज़ल के अशारों में रदीफ और काफिया दोनों का ध्यान रखा जाता है।
मुकफ़्फ़ा ग़ज़लें- जिन ग़ज़ल के असारों में केवल काफिया का ध्यान रखा जाता है।


इतिहास

अरबी में 
ग़ज़लों का आरंभ अरबी साहित्य की काव्य विधा के रूप में हुआ। अरबी भाषा में कही गइ ग़ज़लें वास्तव में नाम के ही अनुरूप थी अर्थात उसमें औरतों से बातें या उसके बारे में बातें होती थी।

फ़ारसी में 
अरबी से फारसी साहित्य में आकर यह विधा शिल्प के स्तर पर तो अपरिवर्तित रही किंतु कथ्य की दृष्टि से वे उनसे आगे निकल गई। उनमें बात तो दैहिक या भौतिक प्रेम की ही की गई किंतु उसके अर्थ विस्तार द्वारा दैहिक प्रेम को आध्यात्मिक प्रेम में बदल दिया गया। अरबी का इश्के मज़ाजी फारसी में इश्के हकीकी हो गया। फारसी ग़ज़ल में प्रेमी को सादिक (साधक) और प्रेमिका को माबूत (ब्रह्म) का दर्जा मिल गया। ग़ज़ल को यह रूप देने में सूफी साधकों की निर्णायक भूमिका रही। सूफी साधना विरह प्रधान साधना है। इसलिए फ़ारसी ग़ज़लों में भी संयोग के बजाय वियोग पक्ष को ही प्रधानता मिली।

उर्दू में 
फ़ारसी से उर्दू में आने पर भी ग़ज़ल का शिल्पगत रूप ज्यों का त्यों स्वीकार कर लिया गया लेकिन कथ्य भारतीय हो गया। दक्किनी उर्दू के ग़ज़लकारों ने अरबी फारसी के बदले भारतीय प्रतीकों, काव्य रूढ़ियों, एवं सांस्कृतिक पृष्ठभूमि को लेकर रचना की। उस समय उत्तर भारत में राजकाज की भाषा उर्दू थी इसलिए ग़ज़ल जब उत्तर भारत में आइ तो पुनः उसपर फारसी का प्रभाव बढ़ने लगा। ग़ालिब जैसे उर्दू के श्रेष्ठ ग़ज़लकार भी फारसी ग़ज़लों को ही महत्वपूर्ण मानते रहे और उर्दू ग़जल को फारसी के अनुरूप बनाने की कोशिश करते रहे। बाद में दाद के दौर में फारसी का प्रभाव कुछ कम हुआ। इकबाल की आरंभिक ग़ज़लें इसी प्रकार की है। बाद में राजनीतिक स्थितियों के कारण उर्दू ग़ज़लों पर फारसी का प्रभाव पुनः बढ़ने लगा। 1947 के बाद इसमें पुनः कमी आने लगी।


हिंदी में
हिंदी के अनेक रचनाकारों ने इस विधा को अपनाया। जिनमें निराला, शमशेर, बलबीर सिंह रंग, भवानीशंकर, जानकी वल्लभ शास्त्री, सर्वेश्वर दयाल सक्सेना, त्रिलोचन आदि प्रमुख हैं। किंतु इस क्षेत्र में सर्वाधिक प्रसिद्धि दुष्यंत कुमार को मिली।


प्रमुख ग़ज़लकार
मिर्जा असदुल्ला खाँ 'ग़ालिब'
 मीर तक़ी 'मीर'
 फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी
 फ़ैज़ अहमद फ़ैज़
 दुष्यंत कुमार


कुछ ग़ज़ल गायक
जगजीत सिंह
 ग़ुलाम अली
 बेग़म अख़्तर
 मेहदी हसन
 चंदन दास
 हरिहरन
 मुन्नी बेगम
 भूपेंद्र सिंह
 पीनाज़ मसानी
 पंकज उधास_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> गुस्सा क्यों हैं बेन भाई? उत्तर देने के बाद  यह चर्चा यहीं बन्द कर दीजिएगा नहीं तो सूत्र भटक जाएगा।


अरे सुरेश भाई मैं तो मज़ाक कर रहा था, आप तो वाकई भोले हो..........
मैंने आपकी और अनु जी की सलाह का उत्तर दे दिया है (ऊपर की पोस्ट में) । दरअसल ग़ज़लों में शायर आखिरी शेर में अपना नाम स्वतः ही लिख देते हैं इस लिए मुझे कोई अतिरिक्त मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी....... ही ही हा........

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार दोस्तों, आज की ग़ज़ल पेश कर रहा हूँ, 'ये दिल ये पागल दिल मेरा'

बोल हैं मोहसिन नक़वी और स्वरबद्ध किया है ग़ुलाम अली जी ने।
पेश-ए-ख़िदमत है-
ये दिल ये पागल दिल मेरा

*अंदाज़ अपने देखते हैं आईने में वो
और ये भी देखते हैं कि कोई देखता न हो।
–
ये दिल, ये पागल दिल मेरा क्यों बुझ गया, आवारगी
इस दश्त में इक शहर था वो क्या हुआ, आवारगी।
कल शब मुझे बेशक्ल सी आवाज़ ने चौंका दिया
मैंने कहा तू कौन है उसने कहा आवारगी।
इक अजनबी झोंके ने जब पूछा मेरे ग़म का सबब
सहरा की भीगी रेत पर मैंने लिखा आवारगी।
ये दर्द की तनहाइयाँ, ये दश्त का वीराँ सफ़र
हम लोग तो उकता गये अपनी सुना, आवारगी।
कल रात तनहा चाँद को देखा था मैंने ख़्वाब में
‘मोहसिन’ मुझे रास आएगी शायद सदा आवारगी।
–
दश्त = रेगिस्तान
शब = रात
सबब = कारण
*

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों आइए कवि गोपालदास 'नीरज' जोकि  एक सफल फिल्मी गीतकार भी हैं, की एक गजल पढें।
.
अब तो मजहब कोई ऐसा भी चलाया जाए,
जिसमे इंसान को इंसान बनाया जाए!
.
जिसकी खुशबू से महक जाये पडोसी का भी घर,
फुल इस किस्म का हर सिम्त खिलाया जाए !
.
आग बहती है यहाँ गंगा में झेलम में भी,
कोई बताए कहा जाके नहाया जाए !

.
प्यार का खून हुआ क्यों ये समझने के लिए,
हर अँधेरे को उजाले में बुलाया जाए !

.
मेरे दुख-दर्द का तुझ पर हो असर ऐसा,
मै रहू भूखा तो तुझसे भी न खाया जाए !
.
जिस्म दो होके भी दिल एक हो अपने ऐसे,
मेरा आसू तेरी पलकों से उठाया जाए !
.
गीत उन्मन है, ग़ज़ल चुप है, रुबाई है दुखी,
ऐसे माहौल में ‘नीरज’ को बुलाया जाए !

.
.
    – गोपालदास ‘नीरज’

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह! सुरेश भाई बहुत खूब।

----------


## Badtameez

> वाह! सुरेश भाई बहुत खूब।


धन्यवाद आपको विचार बताने के लिए।
और कवि नीरज जी को गजल रचाने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आदाब दोस्तों! आज मैं जो ग़ज़ल पेश करने जा रहा हूँ, बड़ी ही दिलकश ग़ज़ल है; आप भी सुनेँगे तो

'अरे ग़ज़्ज़ब!!'

बोलने से खुद को नहीं रोक पाएँगे। वैसे आप में से ज्यादातर मित्रों ने इसे सुना जरूर होगा क्योंकि यह सरफ़रोश फिल्म की वही खूबसूरत ग़ज़ल है, 'होश वालों को खबर क्या'
बोल है निदा फज़ली के और अपनी आवाज दी है जगजीत सिंह जी ने।
होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
इश्क़ कीजे फिर समझिए ज़िंदगी क्या चीज़ है
होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
उनसे नज़रें क्या मिलीं रोशन फ़िज़ाएं हो गईं
आज जाना प्यार की जादूगरी क्या चीज़ है
होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
खुलती ज़ुल्फ़ों ने सिखाई मौसमों को शायरी
झुकती आँखों ने बताया मयक़शी क्या चीज़ है
होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
हम लबों से कह न पाए उनसे हाल-ए-दिल कभी
और वो समझे नहीं ये ख़ामोशी क्या चीज़ है
होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है



दोस्तों आप इस ग़ज़ल को यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं।
आप को यह पोस्ट कैसी लगी अपनी टिप्पणी जरूर दें।

----------


## Badtameez

> [size= 2]आदाब दोस्तों! आज मैं जो ग़ज़ल पेश करने जा रहा हूँ, बड़ी ही दिलकश ग़ज़ल है; आप भी सुनेँगे तो
> 
> 'अरे ग़ज़्ज़ब!!'
> 
> बोलने से खुद को नहीं रोक पाएँगे। वैसे आप में से ज्यादातर मित्रों ने इसे सुना जरूर होगा क्योंकि यह सरफ़रोश फिल्म की वही खूबसूरत ग़ज़ल है, '[size= 3]होश वालों को खबर क्या[/size]'
> बोल है निदा फज़ली के और अपनी आवाज दी है जगजीत सिंह जी ने।[/size]
> [size= 2]होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
> इश्क़ कीजे फिर समझिए ज़िंदगी क्या चीज़ है
> होश वालों को खबर क्या बेखुदी क्या चीज़ है
> ...


अर्रे गज्जब! मस्त है लेकिन मैं समझता था कि इसके रचनाकार जावेद अख्तर साहब है क्योंकि सरफरोश फिल्म के अन्य गीतों को अख्तर साहब ने ही लिखा है।

----------


## Badtameez

गुलाम अली ने ये ग़ज़ल गाया है। शायर हैं -अकबर इलाहाबादी
.
हंगामा है क्यों बरपा थोड़ी सीजो पी ली है
डाका तो नहीं डाला चोरी तो नहीं की है।
.
ना-तजुर्बाकारी से, वाइज़  की ये बातें हैं
इस रंग को क्या जाने, पूछो तो कभी पी है
.
उस मय से नहीं मतलब दिल जिससे हो बेगाना
मकसूद है उस मय से दिल ही में जो खिंचती है।
.
वां दिल में कि दो सदमे,यां जी में कि सब सह लो
उन का भी अजब दिल है, मेरा भी अजब जी है
.
हर ज़र्रा चमकता है, अनवर-ए-इलाही से
हर साँस ये कहती है, कि हम हैं तो ख़ुदा भी है
.
सूरज में लगे धब्बा, फ़ितरत के करिश्मे हैं
बुत हम को कहें काफ़िर, अल्लाह की मर्ज़ी है
 .
  -अकबर इलाहबादी

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों, आज की ग़ज़ल एक ऐसे मरहूम शायर की है जो इस फ़िल्मी दुनिया की चकाचौंध से दूर रहा परंतु उसकी ग़ज़लों की रूमानियत हमें खींच लाती है.............
पेश-ए-ख़िदमत है शायर साबिर इंदौरी की एक रचना..............



हिज्र की सब का सहारा भी नहीं 
अब फलक पर कोई तारा भी नहीं 

बस तेरी याद ही काफी है मुझे 
और कुछ दिल को गवारा भी नहीं 

जिसको देखूँ तो मैं देखा ही करूँ 
ऐसा अब कोई नजारा भी नहीं 

डूबने वाला अजब था कि मुझे 
डूबते वक्त पुकारा भी नहीं 

कश्ती ए इश्क वहाँ है मेरी 
दूर तक कोई किनारा भी नहीं 

दो घड़ी उसने मेरे पास आकर 
बारे गम सर से उतारा भी नहीं

कुछ तो है बात कि उसने साबिर 
आज जुल्फों को सँवारा भी नहीं।



(ये साबिर इंदौरी की उन आखिरी ग़ज़लों में से एक है, जिसे उन्होंने कहीं नहीं पढ़ा, किसी को नहीं सुनाया।)*

----------


## Akhand

*तुम्हारी राह में मिट्टी के घर नहीं आते
इसीलिए तो तुम्हें हम नज़र नहीं आते

मुहब्बतों के दिनों की यही ख़राबी है
ये रूठ जाएँ तो फिर लौटकर नहीं आते

जिन्हें सलीका है तहज़ीब-ए-ग़म समझने का
उन्हीं के रोने में आँसू नज़र नहीं आते

ख़ुशी की आँख में आँसू की भी जगह रखना
बुरे ज़माने कभी पूछकर नहीं आते

बिसाते -इश्क पे बढ़ना किसे नहीं आता
यह और बात कि बचने के घर नहीं आते

'वसीम' जहन बनाते हैं तो वही अख़बार
जो ले के एक भी अच्छी ख़बर नहीं आते*

----------


## Akhand

*उसूलों पे जहाँ आँच आये टकराना ज़रूरी है
जो ज़िन्दा हों तो फिर ज़िन्दा नज़र आना ज़रूरी है

नई उम्रों की ख़ुदमुख़्तारियों को कौन समझाये
कहाँ से बच के चलना है कहाँ जाना ज़रूरी है

थके हारे परिन्दे जब बसेरे के लिये लौटें
सलीक़ामन्द शाख़ों का लचक जाना ज़रूरी है

बहुत बेबाक आँखों में त'अल्लुक़ टिक नहीं पाता
मुहब्बत में कशिश रखने को शर्माना ज़रूरी है

सलीक़ा ही नहीं शायद उसे महसूस करने का
जो कहता है ख़ुदा है तो नज़र आना ज़रूरी है

मेरे होंठों पे अपनी प्यास रख दो और फिर सोचो
कि इस के बाद भी दुनिया में कुछ पाना ज़रूरी है*

----------


## Akhand

*उड़ान वालो उड़ानों पे वक़्त भारी है
परों की अब के नहीं हौसलों की बारी है 

मैं क़तरा हो के तूफानों से जंग लड़ता हूँ 
मुझे बचाना समंदर की ज़िम्मेदारी है 

कोई बताये ये उसके ग़ुरूर-ए-बेजा को
वो जंग हमने लड़ी ही नहीं जो हारी है

दुआ करो कि सलामत रहे मेरी हिम्मत
ये एक चराग़ कई आँधियों पे भारी है*

----------


## Akhand

*कितना दुश्वार है दुनिया ये हुनर आना भी
तुझी से फ़ासला रखना तुझे अपनाना भी

ऐसे रिश्ते का भरम रखना बहुत मुश्किल है
तेरा होना भी नहीं और तेरा कहलाना भी*

----------


## Akhand

*अपने चेहरे से जो ज़ाहिर है छुपायें कैसे 
तेरी मर्ज़ी के मुताबिक नज़र आयें कैसे 

घर सजाने का तस्सवुर तो बहुत बाद का है 
पहले ये तय हो कि इस घर को बचायें कैसे 

क़हक़हा आँख का बर्ताव बदल देता है
हँसने वाले तुझे आँसू नज़र आयें कैसे 

कोई अपनी ही नज़र से तो हमें देखेगा 
एक क़तरे को समुन्दर नज़र आयें कैसे*

----------

